# Report Postscript -- Just in (the) Case



## Charles Helm (Oct 22, 2004)

As a postscript to my hunt report I thought I would post a few pictures of what was in the rifle case for the trip since I did not get any pictures of the rifles during the hunt. The bolt guns were along for the ride (i) because I had them at the range just before the trip, and (ii) because I need to get more familiar with them.

My daughter's TC/Bullberry Encore (wood and custom work on frame by Bullberry Barrel Works, TC barrel adjusted and fore-end hanger bar installed by Bullberry, scope from the SWFA Sample List):





My .375 H&H "McSwirly" (Interams Mark X action, originally an Alaskan, McMillan stock in three-color swirl -- it was off the shelf, not what I would have ordered, three-position safety from PME via Jim Kobe, sight blade replaced with shallow v, gunsmithing by Tip Burns, Leupold 1.5-5x20 VXIII and Talley rings and bases from SWFA):





Along for the ride but not used, my Whitworth Safari Express in .458 Win Mag (same Interarms Mark X action, same three-position safety, scope and rings as the .375, new orignal-style Pachmayr recoil pad added, fore end replaced with ebony and stock lightly refinished, gunsmithing by Tip Burns and stock work by John Valicek):





The .375 and .458 together -- they are essentially the same rifle set up the same way:



[Click pictures for larger versions.]


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

Did you have any work done on the mauser actions? I used to have a Mark X in .270 but it was a little jerky in some spots. I traded it at a gunshow for a Remy .300 Win Mag. That Encore is one of the nicest I have seen!


----------



## Charles Helm (Oct 22, 2004)

The actions have been worked on but not polished and like probably all of the Mark X's need to be smoothed either by polishing or by being cycled many times. I am opting for the cycling since I do not want to try to clean any abrasives (mild or otherwise) out of the actions! I have heard that 1000 times will do it...

For smoothness from the start there are better actions, but for the cost difference between these and pre-64 Winchesters or the addtional work to use a smoother old Mauser action (1909 Argentine, for example) I think I prefer to take this approach.

Thanks for the comment on my daughter's rifle. The bad thing is that I had to use some rings off another scope at the last minute as the ones I intended to use had the wrong-size dovetail. I will likely not swap them out since it is shooting well now.


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

1000 cycles... I am cramping up just thinking about that...LOL I seem to recall the Interarms Alaskan rifle now. What was the difference between it and the regular Mark X besides heavier calibers? Just wondering and I hear you on the cost difference... the pre-64's are outrageous (glad I inherited one!).


----------



## Charles Helm (Oct 22, 2004)

The Alaskan had a Williams adjustable rear sight and was available in .375 H&H. Not sure if it came in .458 as well. It had a slightly lower finish level than the Whitworth Safari Express and a monte-carlo style stock. I still have the orignal bits from both rifles, except the black plastic fore-end from the .458 that was replaced with ebony.

I have only one pre-64 plus my pre-pre 64 (Model 54). The larger calibers command a premium that can be hard to justify, and you feel guilty if you alter them. They are slick though!


----------



## El Cazador (Mar 4, 2005)

I like the Encore... I want one just like that!


----------



## Charles Helm (Oct 22, 2004)

El Cazador said:


> I like the Encore... I want one just like that!


Just takes a phone call and a VISA card!


----------



## El Cazador (Mar 4, 2005)

Lmao


----------



## baldhunter (Oct 8, 2004)

Nice collection of Awesome looking rifles!


----------



## shanegair (Feb 17, 2005)

Charles Helm said:


> Just takes a phone call and a VISA card!


and permission from the wife 

Very nice Charles.....


----------



## Pod (Dec 11, 2004)

Nice guns Charles....what's next for the big bores? Africa?


----------



## Charles Helm (Oct 22, 2004)

Pod said:


> Nice guns Charles....what's next for the big bores? Africa?


That is the plan -- unless I come across some hogs first!


----------



## TXPalerider (May 21, 2004)

That TC is SWEET!!!


----------



## cj9271 (Aug 24, 2004)

Nice little collection ya got there, I bet there was a few greenbacks spent


----------



## Charles Helm (Oct 22, 2004)

Charles Helm said:


> The actions have been worked on but not polished and like probably all of the Mark X's need to be smoothed either by polishing or by being cycled many times. I am opting for the cycling since I do not want to try to clean any abrasives (mild or otherwise) out of the actions! I have heard that 1000 times will do it...


On further review, the .458 is pretty slick now. Not as smooth as my Springfield or Model 54, but pretty good. I ordered some dummy rounds while I was at DSC Friday and will put in time on loading/feeding/cycling practice in addition to the normal shooting practice.

The .375 does not have as high-grade a finish and still needs some smoothing.


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

Charles Helm said:


> On further review, the .458 is pretty slick now. Not as smooth as my Springfield or Model 54, but pretty good. I ordered some dummy rounds while I was at DSC Friday and will put in time on loading/feeding/cycling practice in addition to the normal shooting practice.
> 
> The .375 does not have as high-grade a finish and still needs some smoothing.


How is the old arm? :wink:


----------



## Charles Helm (Oct 22, 2004)

Haute Pursuit said:


> How is the old arm? :wink:


Holding up, but only because I am behind schedule as usual!


----------



## Psycho Trout (May 26, 2004)

That is a purty TC for sure!


----------



## Charles Helm (Oct 22, 2004)

Haute Pursuit said:


> How is the old arm? :wink:


Trying to catch up now -- 500 cycles of the .458 tonight!


----------

